# I Open Polish Tang Soo Do Championships



## McZ (Feb 26, 2008)

Polish Tang Soo Do Federation was organising First Open Tang Soo Do Championships at 24 february.

About 200 athlets were competiting in seven divisions, 
- Breaking
- Forms
- Weapon Forms
- Semi-Contact Fighting
- Light-Contact Fighting
- E Dan Ap Chagi (high jump kicking)
- Touch-Contact Fighting (for children under 12)

It was Open Championships so we had contestants from many diffrent styles.
- Tang Soo Do
- Traditional Karate
- Kyokushin Karate
- Goju Ryu Karate
- Tsunami Karate
- Taekwondo ITF
- Taekwondo WTF
- Taekwondo PUT
- Taekwondo ETF
- Krav Maga
- Kick boxing

In next year we' re planning to organise International Tang Soo Do Championships.

Informations about I Open Polish Championships are in www.tangsoodo.pl


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds cool! I don't know how many people on this board are in Poland, but it's cool that TSD has practitioners all over the world. 

Tang Soo!


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 28, 2008)

McZ failed to mention that he took gold in both empty hand (black belt division) and weapons forms 

Nice event btw, with lots of interesting fights.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Whereabouts in Poland is it being held? the site is in Polish with the English bit coming it said. We have strong ties with Warsaw MMA who send fighters over to fight on our shows and we are probably going to have a show in Warsaw this year however I also do TSD and wouldn't mind coming across for a comp. We have a Polish BJJ coach who would have translated for me but sadly he's back in Poland for a few weeks as his mother has died.


----------



## Gizmo (Feb 29, 2008)

The HQ of the Polish TSD Federation is in Pulawy, ca. 100 kms south of Warsaw. This was also the location of the championships last Sunday. I'm sure the TSD people here will be more than happy to meet you.


----------

